# Egg share



## m.k (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi all i was wondering if anyone has any experiences of egg share. I am thinking about starting anouther cycle of icsi and consaltant has suggested maybe egg share to cut the cost . Ive not really heard much about this and was wondering if any of you lovely ladies would share any experiences. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You will need to do alot of research it involves counselling and lots of tests but well worth it wouldn't of had my Daughter without it. Have you read this on here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0 gives you the basics. If you have any others ?'s let me know

Best of luck with your next tx

Louise


----------

